# who let the dogs out ??



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

whats up all

my best fried told me that our mutual friend's wife while her husband out she ding dong with her dog !!!!!! :scratchhead:

is that possible? I can tell you that the dog sniffs and licks between your legs if you get and visit them.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

you're on the wrong website.... try dogsrus.com


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a friend into different video web sits and i asked him and he said yes if in the right possition he had seen it done... 

not natural... but happens


----------

